# Training recommendation central Florida



## tatiana (Feb 3, 2010)

Hi:

Has anyone trained with Bob Gailey? He apparently owns a K9 training center in Astatula.

Is the training positive only?

Positive with correction? If so, what type of correction?

I know I can ask the questions of representatives at the K9 center, but I feel it's best to get recommendations from those familiar with the training concepts who have experienced it firsthand.

This would be for puppy training. Feel free to PM me if you prefer.

Thanks!


----------



## kellzey (Apr 12, 2004)

Where are you in Central Florida?

If near Orlando, try Ed Reyes at Ed Reyes K9 Training

Excellent trainer. Trains for Orlando Police K9s, private, at home, wherever. All breeds, but mostly GSDs.

Highly recommended. Open classes on his property on Saturdays and Sundays.

This guy KNOWS German Shepherds.


----------



## krispifsu (Dec 23, 2007)

If you are anywhere near St. Cloud I'd very highly recommend The Canine Center.

Norma runs the Canine Center and she is amazing. She believes in positive teachings and corrections when needed to reinforce a behavior and really creating a trusting bond between you and your dog. She puts things in a simple perspective and explains what to work with and why. 

I took my highly reactive female GSD there and she taught me SO much. I wasn't sure we'd ever get Lily to the point that she is now, but tackling issues the way Norma taught us was great. If you do a search of some of my posts (especially in the Braggs section) you can see the progession we made and the techniques that we used. 

I don't get to train at Norma's much anymore now that I have my daughter, but for a while there I traveled 45 mins each way for training during the week and that is the ONLY place I'll board my dogs.

ETA: Norma focuses more on OB and agility, so not sure exactly what you were looking for. We found the beginning of agility training helpul because it's still teaching them OB and how to work with you.


----------



## tatiana (Feb 3, 2010)

Thanks to both of you. I'm at least an hour from each of those options, although I won't rule them out. Bob Gailey's center is much closer to me but I've got to get some feedback before I'd consider it.


----------



## k9copforchrist (Oct 21, 2011)

*Bob Gailey*

Bob is the better of the ones mentioned. In fact he has been around longer then most any other trainer in the immediate area. He also has trained most of them. You might want to check into Ed Reyes before letting him handle your dog. Check with your surrounding law enforcement agencies. I am certain you will be shocked with what you hear. Good luck.


----------



## tacticalseries (Dec 24, 2012)

I agree, Ed Reyes is an amazing trainer that should not be overlooked if you live within driving distance of east Orlando . You won't regret going to see him. I would call him first , browse his site and set something up.



kellzey said:


> Where are you in Central Florida?
> 
> If near Orlando, try Ed Reyes at Ed Reyes K9 Training
> 
> ...


----------

